# In and around the lake . . .



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2012)

Mountains come out of the sky and they stand there.


----------



## wood-junkie (Jan 29, 2012)

how about Doobie Bros warm up for Yes, when I was a undergrad At BGSU !975, invited to a party w/ Doobie Bros, said no, had other things on my mind.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe play live at Old Orchard Beach, Maine... amazing outdoor concert. The ocean cooperated with their light show to produce some amazing laser-light-in-fog effects.

Great, Great, Great concert.

(I saw a Yes reunion show the next year that was simply awful... one of the worst concerts ever... but the ABW&H concert was incredible.)


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw Yes & Montrose in August of '76 at SMU's Moody Coliseum. I think that was the Relayer tour. Relayer was not one of their best efforts, but they played alot of their previous stuff which was good, and of course Montrose was awesome. It was a wild ride. 



Daniel said:


> I saw Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe play live at Old Orchard Beach, Maine... amazing outdoor concert. The ocean cooperated with their light show to produce some amazing laser-light-in-fog effects.
> 
> Great, Great, Great concert.
> 
> (I saw a Yes reunion show the next year that was simply awful... one of the worst concerts ever... but the ABW&H concert was incredible.)


----------



## Daniel (Jan 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I saw Yes & Montrose in August of '76 at SMU's Moody Coliseum. I think that was the Relayer tour. Relayer was not one of their best efforts, but they played alot of their previous stuff which was good, and of course Montrose was awesome. It was a wild ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a generation ahead of me, but I was raised right... lol


----------

